# 2012 JK Unlimited with 7'6 Fisher SD



## jme4158

Hello, this is my first post here although i have been lurking the site for a few years now. I've recently "upgraded?" my jeep from a '06 TJ with a 6'9 Fisher SD to a '12 JKU with a 7'6 SD. I used airlift airbags in the front end on the TJ and loved them, but they dont seem to make them for the JK. I need help from all those timbren advocates out there. I am looking to help the front end with the weight of the plow. it doesn't sag too much and looks fine but I just want to have more support as not to damage anything. I have a 2.5" spacer lift and I'm not sure if I can install timbrens on a lifted Jeep. . looking for input and NOT a lecture on how I used a plow that is too heavy.thanks


----------



## Sprag-O

Seeing how you have a spacer lift, I imagine you want to retain your offroading abilities. Higher rate springs will help with the plow, but will hamper travel offroad. I'd recommend bags for that reason only.
(You seem to already know you are probably over your Axle limit on that Dana 30.)

This thread had some info, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131657
There may be a mopar kit for front bags. Either way you figure out your coil diameter and approx height, and you can find a bag kit to match.


----------



## jme4158

i would love to use airbags but i cannot seem to find any for the JK. Ive seen posts about air shocks and was considering the "Monroe MA793 Max-Air Air Shock". I have never used air shocks are they similar to air bags? obviously not physically but in capability...


----------



## Sprag-O

I imagine if you worked directly with someone at airlift, you could give them specs and find the right bags. It's all fairly universal, you need the right length/width backs, aside from that everything is probably the same as the rear kit.


----------



## Hubjeep

Welcome to the forum. :waving:

Excellent plow choice... both size and type. It's still under 500 lbs.


----------



## jme4158

what about Monroe 58628 Sensa-Trac Load Adjusting Shock Absorber. Anyone ever run theseson the front?


----------



## sld92e_23

Hey there...Nice jeep set up....I have a 2009 JK and I just bought a fisher ht 7'6" plow for mine...I just wired it all up..but still waiting on the plow as they had to order one... I was going to go SD series..but fishers e-match didn't like that idea  The "recommended" Fisher ht is 414lbs and the SD is 487lbs so that's only like 73 lb difference....Anyway, I just ordered front timbren's for mine..Ill be installing them as soon as they arrive...I can shoot some pics of it raised and lowered if you'd like... I will eventually get a small lift on mine...but its just my 2nd plow truck for this year for smaller jobs etc... those monroe 58628 shocks look cool...wonder if they work...


----------



## sld92e_23




----------



## sld92e_23

Oh, and you can install timbrens in a lifted vehicle..you just need to send them how much it was lifted..and they put the appropriate spacer in for it..its a little xtra money is all...



jme4158;1885225 said:


> Hello, this is my first post here although i have been lurking the site for a few years now. I've recently "upgraded?" my jeep from a '06 TJ with a 6'9 Fisher SD to a '12 JKU with a 7'6 SD. I used airlift airbags in the front end on the TJ and loved them, but they dont seem to make them for the JK. I need help from all those timbren advocates out there. I am looking to help the front end with the weight of the plow. it doesn't sag too much and looks fine but I just want to have more support as not to damage anything. I have a 2.5" spacer lift and I'm not sure if I can install timbrens on a lifted Jeep. . looking for input and NOT a lecture on how I used a plow that is too heavy.thanks


----------



## jme4158

SLD - Did you ever get those timbrens on? i called my plow shop to ask about them again. the service manager told me that timbrens wont necessarily stop the sagging but will protect the springs as they don't really start working until they are compressed. so it stops the jeep from bottoming out as much as factory bump stops. i still don't really understand them. just wondering what your experience was.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Air shocks worked out great on my TJ. I don't see any reason you couldn't run them on a JK. Just have to get an approx match for extended and compressed length and you are good to go.


----------



## jme4158

I ended up going with the Monroe sensatrac shocks. I've yet to try it with the plow but i did get 2" of lift out of them.. I wonder if that's bad... Ill update pics with plow when I get a chance.


----------



## Sprag-O

Seriously though, let us know how those work.


----------



## novawagonmaster

^^^ LOL!

I've never been a big fan of the coilovers. First problem, which you've already encountered, is a jacked up stance. Second is typically a harsh ride when unloaded. That said, I've only ever tried them on the rear of a couple different vehicles. Hopefully they work better for your application.


----------



## jme4158

*Update*

well due to the lack of snow so far this year i havent been able to use the plow too much. we did get a few inches this past week and i must say the springs help a lot. I can definitely tell the front end is supported far better than stock. As for the stiffness i reported it has mostly gone away after breaking them in leaving me with a smooth ride but still pretty firm around corners. i actually prefer them to the stock shocks. i will update after (if) we get some real snow and i can put the jeep to work. thanks for everyone's help on this..


----------



## bazjeepers

Pics of the JKU with the new coilover shocks?


----------



## mrgarciainc

Whats the difference in plowing in a JKU vs TJ? I have a JK with a plow but would like to get a JKU as I have 3 kids and its hard getting them in and out of the JK and Id love to have more cargo room. PITA to keep taking out baby seat so I can fold over seats when needed. Is the size difference between the 2 much of a factor?


----------



## jme4158

Plowing with the jku is great actually.. you do lose some of the short turnaround but it still gets where I need it to be.. I have to say I wouldn't go back, the comfort of the jk is way better for long plow days/nights... but you have to figure out something for the weight on the front end.. hence my coilovers.. do it right and you won't regret it


----------

